# Vape King Parkwood Dripper Dimension Flavor Club



## HappyCamper (14/4/15)

Vape King Parkwood Dripper Dimension Flavour Club

Join us at Parkwood Vape King for a Flavor Extravaganza on Satruday the 25th of April 2015 starting at 10:00 till 15:00. 083 282 9417 – 011 268 1303

14 Torquay Road, Parkwood

Get your dripper at the ready for more flavor than your body has room for.

What will you experience?

Get to try over 40 new flavors before they go into production

R10 Gourmet Boorie Rolls

Specials on Vape Gear

Get to sign up for our VIP Flavour Club


Quinton Pleass

With same awesome Give-aways

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Schuller (14/4/15)

Count me in  I will be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HappyCamper (28/4/15)

thank you all for making Saturday such a success


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Where the photos?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

